# Anyone Vac with CL vaccine?



## abpride (May 11, 2011)

My vet gave me a bottle and said to hit everyone in the airpit and the other airpit next month.
I have does due to kid from mid May to mid June.
He said it is safe for bred does.......but he doesnt own goats and I am a bit scared.

I wouldnt bother to do them at all but I bought a goat and she got a lump within 2 weeks.
I sent her back but my vet was flipping and handed me this vac.

The lump did not burst.

Anyone use this Vac? and if you did ,did you use it on peg does?

thanks big time guys .


----------



## Roll farms (May 11, 2011)

I use the Colorado Serum brand CL vaccine (Case-Bac) on my preggos.

There are also 'special' vaccines made from site-specific CL strains.  I have used those in the past (w/ no real success - that's why I switched to Case-Bac) but didn't have any issues w/ my preggos.

Sometimes the vaccine can cause a lump that will look / act like CL, so take note of the location you give it so you'll *know* if it's a real lump or a shot lump.


----------



## jcooke1 (May 11, 2011)

Do CL vaccines really work and if so how often do you give it? I thought I read somewhere there is much you can do if your goat contracts CL except keeping it isolated or put it down. My goat has a lump on her face below the jaw line just about where her neck meets her head maybe, and I like any new mom automatically assume the worst that it may be CL.


----------



## Ariel301 (May 11, 2011)

I use it on my goats because a good friend of mine has CL positive animals in her herd, and I have pretty frequent contact with them, so I don't want to accidentally spread it. I give it along with the CDT booster every year, a month before does kid, and vaccinate kids along with their CDT. I've heard that vaccinated goats can test positive for CL on a blood test, but never tried it so I'm not certain. 

As for the goat with the lump, you'll need to have its contents tested to know what it is for sure. Vaccinating will not help if the goat is already infected. Until you do get test results, I would isolate that goat from others, and keep a close eye on the abscess to avoid spreading it if it is CL. My policy is to treat any lump in that area as if it was CL until it's proven it isn't.


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (May 12, 2011)

If that's a young kid, the lump *could* be just from a great amount of milk from her mother when she nurses. I have a doeling out of a dairy doe that has a nice fat deposit where her head meets her neck - it's fun to squish.  But if it's not, the lump's in the right place (pretty much anywhere near the head and neck region) to be CL. If it feels hard then it's probably not just fat.

Edit: I looked at the picture again, and see the horns...
I'd start worrying over it if that was my doe. Maybe have the vet come out and lance it, clean it, sterilize it, and quarantine her in an area where you can burn anything the goat has come into contact with until the wound heals up. If the goat goes on the live a life without another abscess showing up, I'd keep her, but if there was another one that came I'd cull to prevent the spread to my other goats.


----------



## abpride (May 12, 2011)

Yes the vac is the Colorado brand.
He said to give it in the armpit so that it is worked.

Thank you !
I just needed someone that has goats to ease my mind.





			
				Roll farms said:
			
		

> I use the Colorado Serum brand CL vaccine (Case-Bac) on my preggos.
> 
> There are also 'special' vaccines made from site-specific CL strains.  I have used those in the past (w/ no real success - that's why I switched to Case-Bac) but didn't have any issues w/ my preggos.
> 
> Sometimes the vaccine can cause a lump that will look / act like CL, so take note of the location you give it so you'll *know* if it's a real lump or a shot lump.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 12, 2011)

jcooke1 said:
			
		

> Do CL vaccines really work and if so how often do you give it? I thought I read somewhere there is much you can do if your goat contracts CL except keeping it isolated or put it down. My goat has a lump on her face below the jaw line just about where her neck meets her head maybe, and I like any new mom automatically assume the worst that it may be CL.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3797_img952495.jpg


Sorry to hear that.

Is the lump way underneath her jaw/head, not on the side? Does it feel like a lump coming to a head or does it feel more soft everywhere? 

babies nursing will get fat deposites under their jaws, right where their necks end, It's from getting lots of milk.


----------

